# وردة حمراء لمن تهديها...كارت احمر لمن ترفعة!!



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

وردة حمراء او وردة جميلة لمن تهديها لتصرف أعجبكـ من شخص في المنتدىوهنا تستطيع ذكر اسمه .. أو ذكر التصرف 
















كرت أحمر توجهه لتصرف يحدث في المنتدى
أو عضو بطريقة غير مباشرة ودون تجريح











ملاحظه: يمكن للعضو المشاركه والدخول لعدة مرات 
فهو غير مقيد بمشاركه واحده
.
...أتمنى أن تنال الفكره على اعجابكم​

خالد

!!!


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اقدم ورده جميله 





لماى روك على هذا المنتدى الجميل والعمل دائما على تطويره 
وبيعجبنى كمان رده فى قسم منتدى الحوار الاسلامى
ـــ ــ ـــ ــ ــــ ــــ ــ ــــ ــــ ــــ ـــ ـ ــ

اقدم كارت احمر 





للمجاملات (الردود الباهمته )ارجو ايقاف هذه الردود 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا يا خالد على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اقدم ورده جميله
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


اية يا جماعة انا شايف المشاهدات 8

هى الفكرة مش عجباكم " أشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك "

هو بس انتم مش عاوزين تخلوا حد يزعل من الكارت الاحمر ولا اية

ما تخافوش احنا بنهزر.......................


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا اهدى الورده لكل عضو فى المنتدى بيحافظ على القوانين  
والكااااااااارت الاحمر لاى عضو يضع مشاركه فيها اساءة للمنتدى او لاى عضو اخر .
ميرررررررسى يا خالد .. فكرة الموضوع بجد جميله .. ربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *أنا اهدى الورده لكل عضو فى المنتدى بيحافظ على القوانين
> والكااااااااارت الاحمر لاى عضو يضع مشاركه فيها اساءة للمنتدى او لاى عضو اخر .
> ميرررررررسى يا خالد .. فكرة الموضوع بجد جميله .. ربنا يباركك .​*






ميرسى يا دونا لمرورك الجميل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*الدور على انا بقة


انا اهدى الوردة الحمراء الى tete99


" حبيبتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى"


واهدى الكارت الاحمر لكل من يحاول ان يقلل من قيمة اخواتنا فى المنتدى*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> وردة حمراء او وردة جميلة لمن تهديها لتصرف أعجبكـ من شخص في المنتدىوهنا تستطيع ذكر اسمه .. أو ذكر التصرف
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*الوردة لجميع القلوب الرقية والمسامحة والطيبة
هو يعرف نفسه
اما الكارت  الاحمر مش ضروري اهدي لاحد
ما تخافوش صدقوني (صاحب هذا الكرت سيأتي من نفسه وعن قناعة ليأخذه)
موضوع رائع دودي
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*اهدي الورده الحمراء لكل قلب يحافظ علي الحب المقدس*
*والكارت الاحمر لكل قلب ظالم*

*ميرسي يا دودي*
*موضوع لذيذ*​


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *الوردة لجميع القلوب الرقية والمسامحة والطيبة
> هو يعرف نفسه
> اما الكارت  الاحمر مش ضروري اهدي لاحد
> ما تخافوش صدقوني (صاحب هذا الكرت سيأتي من نفسه وعن قناعة ليأخذه)
> ...





ميرسى يا كليم لمرورك


انت عندك حق فعلا فى صاحب الكارت الاحمر


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *اهدي الورده الحمراء لكل قلب يحافظ علي الحب المقدس*
> *والكارت الاحمر لكل قلب ظالم*
> 
> *ميرسي يا دودي*
> *موضوع لذيذ*​





ميرسى يا نفين لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

